# SOUTH EAST King Of Kings 2014



## mashleyR7 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I'm going to be running the South East region for the King of Kings 2014. This regional match needs to be played before the end of March so let's get cracking.

I am flexible as to playing mid-week and at weekends.

Please state your interest below along with any available days/dates that you can play or can't play so I can plan the day.

Jimbob is collecting payments via Paypal. The entry fee is Â£10. For those who do not have a Paypal account, they can get in touch with me via PM and I will provide you with a sort code and account number to wire the money to.  

Being in the South East I'm sure we'll be blessed with some awesome sunshine. 

My preference would be to play at Chart Hills but this may be a bit to far South for some so I'm open to some suggests around the M25 or M3/M4 corridor to get the most interest.

Thank you,
Ash.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2013)

I can get a quote from my place.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 29, 2013)

Yeah why not? Go for it mate.


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 29, 2013)

I am in please


----------



## TXL (Nov 29, 2013)

Ash,

Camberley Heath have a Winter Warmer package which is Â£45 for Coffee on arrival, 18 holes then a bowl of soup after. If there are more than 12 players, the rate is Â£40 per head.

http://www.camberleyheathgolfclub.co.uk/winter_warmer.html


----------



## richart (Nov 29, 2013)

TXL said:



			Ash,

Camberley Heath have a Winter Warmer package which is Â£45 for Coffee on arrival, 18 holes then a bowl of soup after. If there are more than 12 players, the rate is Â£40 per head.

http://www.camberleyheathgolfclub.co.uk/winter_warmer.html

Click to expand...

Sounds good Anthony.:thup:


----------



## ADB (Nov 29, 2013)

Please put my name down - would love to play Camberley Heath if we had a choice.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2013)

TXL said:



			Ash,

Camberley Heath have a Winter Warmer package which is Â£45 for Coffee on arrival, 18 holes then a bowl of soup after. If there are more than 12 players, the rate is Â£40 per head.

http://www.camberleyheathgolfclub.co.uk/winter_warmer.html

Click to expand...

Forget my offer. Camberley winds hands down. Out of interest, can you enter in more than one region as long as you pay the entrance fee?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 29, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Forget my offer. Camberley winds hands down. Out of interest, can you enter in more than one region as long as you pay the entrance fee?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you can play as many regionals as you so wish.


----------



## El Bandito (Nov 29, 2013)

Camberley Heath sounds pretty adjacent, I'm in.


----------



## coolhand (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm defiantly in for Camberley Heath whenever.

I'd also be up for doing a South East K of K in addition to the London one if its a different venue on a Weekend.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'd be up for this if it's at camberley. :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2013)

Pencil me in too. Anthony's place sounds good to me


----------



## Moquillo19 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm up for this depending on venue. The M25 is a no no for me from where I am. Flexible on dates prefer a mid week.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 30, 2013)

If it ends up at camberly I'd enter that two... I could quite happily play the rest of my golf there :thup:


----------



## wookie (Nov 30, 2013)

Assuming the dates don't clash I'd also be up Camberley as well as the London one if thats allowed (seems a bit silly being allowed two attempts to me in a way) or even attending and playing if it's not.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 30, 2013)

Moquillo19 said:



			I'm up for this depending on venue. The M25 is a no no for me from where I am. Flexible on dates prefer a mid week.
		
Click to expand...

You could drive to Ashford and we'll car share from there. 

Camberley look like a popular choice then. Just checked their website and the winter warmer package is advertised there:

Winter Warmer Packge
Â£45 per person for coffee on arrival, 18 holes of golf followed by soup and bread roll or the same package for society golfers (12 or more) for Â£40 for further details place click here

"Visitor Green Fees Tee times are available Monday to Thursday and can be booked a maximum 7 days in advance."

I will call them Monday to ask what dates are free. 

In the meantime can we decide if this is to be a weekday or weekend?


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 30, 2013)

Yep up for this.
Don't mind what course and would prefer weekday but could play weekend depending on dates.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 30, 2013)

I'd favour Camberley Heath over Ealing but depending on dates, costs & football fixtures would consider doing both.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't know if Camberley know about my golf, they have a section on their web site covering funerals!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ok so we're going to speak to Camberley this week so we'll know a confirmed cost soon. Their website says Â£40 for 12 plus people on the winter warmer so we can work with this for now. It might be less if we can wangle a discount or we might see if we can get a food option added to the bill, but lets go with Â£40 for the green fee for now. 

So far we have 15 people replied to the thread showing an interest. 

Mashleyr7
Chrisd
Poo In Munich
Swingalot
Wookie
Oddsocks
Moquillo
therod
coolhand
HomerJ
anotherdouble
TXL
richart
snaphookwedge
El Bandito

Add your name to the list if you want in.

I'll have more details on date asap. 

IMPORTANT: We need the entry fee's to start coming. Â£10 is all it is. It can be paid by paypal and if the date doesn't work for you or you can't make it I'm sure it will be refunded straight away.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 30, 2013)

Mashleyr7
Chrisd
Poo In Munich
Swingalot
Wookie
Oddsocks
Moquillo
therod
coolhand
HomerJ
anotherdouble
TXL
richart
snaphookwedge
El Bandito
Sawtooth


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Ok so we're going to speak to Camberley this week so we'll know a confirmed cost soon. Their website says Â£40 for 12 plus people on the winter warmer so we can work with this for now. It might be less if we can wangle a discount or we might see if we can get a food option added to the bill, but lets go with Â£40 for the green fee for now. 

So far we have 15 people replied to the thread showing an interest. 

Mashleyr7
Chrisd
Poo In Munich
Swingalot
Wookie
Oddsocks
Moquillo
therod
coolhand
HomerJ
anotherdouble
TXL
richart
snaphookwedge
El Bandito

Add your name to the list if you want in.

I'll have more details on date asap. 

IMPORTANT: We need the entry fee's to start coming. Â£10 is all it is. It can be paid by paypal and if the date doesn't work for you or you can't make it I'm sure it will be refunded straight away.
		
Click to expand...

Anthony (TXL) is a member at Camberley, and I am sure he will be happy to have a word with the Club to get the best dates/deal.


----------



## Midnight (Nov 30, 2013)

Mashleyr7
Chrisd
Poo In Munich
Swingalot
Wookie
Oddsocks
Moquillo
therod
coolhand
HomerJ
anotherdouble
TXL
richart
snaphookwedge
El Bandito
Sawtooth 
Midnight


----------



## Moquillo19 (Nov 30, 2013)

I think I'll take my name out of this one. Sorry but camberley is a two hour trip from ramsgate without traffic. We all know that wouldn't happen. I'll keep an eye on the thread though. Thanks for the offer ChrisD.


----------



## coolhand (Nov 30, 2013)

Entry fee paid via Jimboo for South East and London events.


----------



## TXL (Nov 30, 2013)

richart said:



			Anthony (TXL) is a member at Camberley, and I am sure he will be happy to have a word with the Club to get the best dates/deal.
		
Click to expand...

Already done Richard and info sent to Ash


----------



## sev112 (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes interested in this one as well


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 30, 2013)

Moquillo19 said:



			I think I'll take my name out of this one. Sorry but camberley is a two hour trip from ramsgate without traffic. We all know that wouldn't happen. I'll keep an eye on the thread though. Thanks for the offer ChrisD.
		
Click to expand...

This is going to your closest event though? You've only got to get to Ashford and we'll car share from there. Plus what is two hours in a car?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 30, 2013)

TXL has spoken to the club today, we can have March 6th, 13th or 20th. 

Depending on the numbers, he is also prepared to do something with the bowl of soup, maybe add sandwiches or change it to something like Ham, egg & chips. Obviously, the more people that sign up, the more he can do. 

Please can you add to the list by copy and pasting the date you'd rather play (and if you've paid your Â£10). 

Mashleyr7 (entry Paid) 6th March.
Chrisd
Poo In Munich
Swingalot
Wookie
Oddsocks
therod
coolhand (entry paid)
HomerJ
anotherdouble
TXL
richart
snaphookwedge
El Bandito
Sawtooth 
Midnight
sev112

To be clear, we will go with the majority vote when it comes to the date. I know that we will not please everyone and there will be some people who can't do the date thats most popular. However, we can't suit everyone. 

Ash.


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2013)

All Thursdays I think. 20th is best for me. Sorry I can not copy and paste.

Seems sensible to pay entry once we know the date, and whether we can play surely ?

What about guests ? I am sure I could bring a few along if it helped with numbers, and getting a better deal.


----------



## LIG (Nov 30, 2013)

Please can you add to the list by copy and pasting the date you'd rather play (and if you've paid your Â£10). 

Mashleyr7 (entry Paid) 6th March.
Chrisd
Poo In Munich
Swingalot
Wookie
Oddsocks
therod
coolhand (entry paid)
HomerJ
anotherdouble
TXL
richart   (prefer 20th)
snaphookwedge
El Bandito
Sawtooth 
Midnight
sev112
LIG (13th, or 6th)


----------



## coolhand (Nov 30, 2013)

Mashleyr7 (entry Paid) 6th March.
 Chrisd
 Poo In Munich
 Swingalot
 Wookie
 Oddsocks
 therod
 coolhand (entry paid) Prefer 20th or 13th
 HomerJ
 anotherdouble
 TXL
 richart (prefer 20th)
 snaphookwedge
 El Bandito
 Sawtooth 
 Midnight
 sev112
 LIG (13th, or 6th)


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 30, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			This is going to your closest event though? You've only got to get to Ashford and we'll car share from there. Plus what is two hours in a car?
		
Click to expand...

Two hours in a car with ChrisD? That's worse than 5 hours on the range with Justone!


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 30, 2013)

Mashleyr7 (entry Paid) 6th March.
Chrisd
Poo In Munich
Swingalot
Wookie
Oddsocks
therod
coolhand (entry paid) Prefer 20th or 13th
HomerJ
anotherdouble.   Any of them for me.
TXL
richart (prefer 20th)
snaphookwedge
El Bandito
Sawtooth 
Midnight
sev112
LIG (13th, or 6th)


----------



## JustOne (Nov 30, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Two hours in a car with ChrisD? That's worse than *5*5 hours on the range with Justone!
		
Click to expand...

Fixed :thup:


----------



## TXL (Nov 30, 2013)

Mashleyr7 (entry Paid) 6th March.
Chrisd
Poo In Munich
Swingalot
Wookie
Oddsocks
therod
coolhand (entry paid) Prefer 20th or 13th
HomerJ
anotherdouble.   Any of them for me.
TXL - 20th
richart (prefer 20th)
snaphookwedge
El Bandito
Sawtooth 
Midnight
sev112
LIG (13th, or 6th)


----------



## HarryMonk (Nov 30, 2013)

I to could well be up for this will check some dates when I return to work on Tuesday, and let my preference be known


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Two hours in a car with ChrisD? That's worse than 5 hours on the range with Justone!
		
Click to expand...

I would even want to spend two hours in a car with me!


----------



## ADB (Dec 1, 2013)

I would go for 20th March


----------



## vkurup (Dec 1, 2013)

Put me down for the SE...  Havent read thru the thread, but is there a list of venues & potential dates?  My club (Hoebridge) drains well in the winter, so can ask..


----------



## Midnight (Dec 1, 2013)

I am on a 3 month course from Jan 14, mon-thurs. So I will see what date is booked then try and get the time off.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 1, 2013)

Looking like the 20th is most popular so far? I'm pretty busy this week so will leave it until Friday evening before sorting this out, meaning there's plenty of time to get your vote in!


----------



## Mattyboy (Dec 1, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Two hours in a car with ChrisD? That's worse than 5 hours on the range with Justone!
		
Click to expand...

I had ChrisD in my car - to Gainsborough and back! OK - Chris is within his right to say that he suffered my driving for those journeys! 

I am a possible btw.......


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 1, 2013)

Mashleyr7 (entry Paid) 6th March.
 Chrisd
 Poo In Munich
 Swingalot
 Wookie
 Oddsocks
 therod
 coolhand (entry paid) Prefer 20th or 13th
 HomerJ
 anotherdouble. Any of them for me.
 TXL - 20th
 richart (prefer 20th)
 snaphookwedge
 El Bandito
 Sawtooth 
 Midnight
 sev112
 LIG (13th, or 6th)
Paperboy (Any) Ok to pay just before Xmas? Got Presents still to buy and A game of Rugby and drinking. Would be around the 20th Dec or so.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 1, 2013)

Mattyboy said:



			I had ChrisD in my car - to Gainsborough and back! OK - Chris is within his right to say that he suffered my driving for those journeys! 

I am a possible btw.......
		
Click to expand...

No joking on this one , you were good company and didn't risk life or limb!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 1, 2013)

I see we now have a member " Poo in Munich" is his first name Winnie or is he crapping himself at the prospect of the competition?

Answers on a postcard to .......


----------



## El Bandito (Dec 2, 2013)

Mashleyr7 (entry Paid) 6th March.
Chrisd
Poo In Munich
Swingalot
Wookie
Oddsocks
therod
coolhand (entry paid) Prefer 20th or 13th
HomerJ
anotherdouble. Any of them for me.
TXL - 20th
richart (prefer 20th)
snaphookwedge
El Bandito (Any) PM to Virtuocity for details to pay to
Sawtooth 
Midnight
sev112
LIG (13th, or 6th)
Paperboy (Any)


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 2, 2013)

Good morning! 

A little re cap of where we are:

Mashleyr7 (entry Paid) (20th)
Chrisd
Poo In Munich
Swingalot
Wookie
Oddsocks
therod
coolhand (entry paid) Prefer 20th or 13th
HomerJ
anotherdouble. (20th)
TXL - (20th)
richart (20th)
snaphookwedge
El Bandito (20th) PM to Virtuocity for details to pay to
Sawtooth 
Midnight
sev112
LIG (13th, or 6th)
Paperboy (20th)

Those who has said any date I've noted down as the 20th. I'm waiting for an update on who's paid or not so don't worry if you have and I haven't noted it down. 

If your names above and you've not said your preferred date please speak now!


----------



## User20205 (Dec 2, 2013)

20th for me :thup:


----------



## mikee247 (Dec 2, 2013)

Ah ha!   Now were talking, I'm in please and at the mo ok for any of the dates.


----------



## mikee247 (Dec 2, 2013)

Mashleyr7 (entry Paid) http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/x-a...-detectors://0.
Chrisd
Poo In Munich
Swingalot
Wookie
Oddsocks
therod
coolhand (entry paid) Prefer 20th or 13th
HomerJ
anotherdouble. Any of them for me.
TXL - 20th
richart (prefer 20th)
snaphookwedge
El Bandito (Any) PM to Virtuocity for details to pay to
Sawtooth 
Midnight
sev112
LIG (13th, or 6th)
Paperboy (Any)
Mikee247 (any)


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2013)

mikee247 said:



			Mashleyr7 (entry Paid) http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/x-a...-detectors://0.
Chrisd
Poo In Munich
Swingalot
Wookie
Oddsocks
therod
coolhand (entry paid) Prefer 20th or 13th
HomerJ
anotherdouble. Any of them for me.
TXL - 20th
richart (prefer 20th)
snaphookwedge
El Bandito (Any) PM to Virtuocity for details to pay to
Sawtooth 
Midnight
sev112
LIG (13th, or 6th)
Paperboy (Any)
Mikee247 (any)
		
Click to expand...

Looks like we have more than one 'Bandito' in our group.


----------



## vkurup (Dec 2, 2013)

Can you add my name.. pref 20th..


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 2, 2013)

Mashleyr7 (entry Paid) http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/x-a...-detectors://0.
Chrisd
Poo In Munich
Swingalot
Wookie
Oddsocks
therod
coolhand (entry paid) Prefer 20th or 13th
HomerJ
anotherdouble. Any of them for me.
TXL - 20th
richart (prefer 20th)
snaphookwedge
El Bandito (Any) PM to Virtuocity for details to pay to
Sawtooth 
Midnight
sev112
LIG (13th, or 6th)
Paperboy (Any)
Mikee247 (any)
JimbobSomeroo


I'll pop over for the SE event too if there's space for a small one


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 2, 2013)

Jim, can I stay on this list for now as a provisional? I will almost certainly play at Camberley Heath in the SE region because its on my doorstep but I might try and do both depending on what days both are on. I don't want to use 2 days hols if I can help it.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 2, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			Jim, can I stay on this list for now as a provisional? I will almost certainly play at Camberley Heath in the SE region because its on my doorstep but I might try and do both depending on what days both are on. I don't want to use 2 days hols if I can help it.
		
Click to expand...

Fine for me, although thinking you may have meant to type this into the London event? 




In the interest of fairness, if I do play this, I'll use this as my 'qualifier' so that I'm not getting home advantage on my own course!


----------



## cookelad (Dec 2, 2013)

Might have to check my finances see if I can do both South East and London - Camberley looks the mutts nuts!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 2, 2013)

Beginning to look like a popular event!! 

BUT PLEASE, if you intend to come please copy and paste the list, add you name and add your preferred date. It save me having to keep trawling back through the thread to see who in or not. Thank you 

Mashleyr7 (entry Paid) (20th)
Chrisd
Poo In Munich
Swingalot
Wookie
Oddsocks
therod (20th)
coolhand (entry paid) Prefer 20th or 13th
HomerJ
anotherdouble. (20th)
TXL - (20th)
richart (20th)
snaphookwedge
El Bandito (20th) PM to Virtuocity for details to pay to
Sawtooth (20th)
Midnight
sev112
LIG (13th, or 6th)
Paperboy (20th)
mikee247 (20th)
vkurup (20th)
JimbobSomeroo (20th)

Still looks like the 20th will be the day!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 2, 2013)

Beginning to look like a popular event!! 

BUT PLEASE, if you intend to come please copy and paste the list, add you name and add your preferred date. It save me having to keep trawling back through the thread to see who in or not. Thank you ​

Mashleyr7 (entry Paid) (20th)
Chrisd
Blue in Munich (entry paid) (Prefer 6th or 13th, can do any)
Swingalot
Wookie
Oddsocks
therod (20th)
coolhand (entry paid) Prefer 20th or 13th
HomerJ
anotherdouble. (20th)
TXL - (20th)
richart (20th)
snaphookwedge
El Bandito (20th) PM to Virtuocity for details to pay to
Sawtooth (20th)
Midnight
sev112
LIG (13th, or 6th)
Paperboy (20th)
mikee247 (20th)
vkurup (20th)
JimbobSomeroo (20th)

Still looks like the 20th will be the day!​


----------



## El Bandito (Dec 2, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Beginning to look like a popular event!! 

BUT PLEASE, if you intend to come please copy and paste the list, add you name and add your preferred date. It save me having to keep trawling back through the thread to see who in or not. Thank you 

Mashleyr7 (entry Paid) (20th)
Chrisd
Poo In Munich
Swingalot
Wookie
Oddsocks
therod (20th)
coolhand (entry paid) Prefer 20th or 13th
HomerJ
anotherdouble. (20th)
TXL - (20th)
richart (20th)
snaphookwedge
El Bandito (20th) Entry paid
Sawtooth (20th)
Midnight
sev112
LIG (13th, or 6th)
Paperboy (20th)
mikee247 (20th)
vkurup (20th)
JimbobSomeroo (20th)

Still looks like the 20th will be the day!
		
Click to expand...

might the 20th be winning because you changed all "any" to the 20th?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah I did say I'd done this. The 20th was looking the most popular so if he ones who can do any date all agree to do the 20th then it's a winner as far as I can see.


----------



## LIG (Dec 2, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Yeah I did say I'd done this. The 20th was looking the most popular so if he ones who can do any date all agree to do the 20th then it's a winner as far as I can see.
		
Click to expand...

In that case.......I'm oot! 

Camberley will have to do without my saintly presence for a little while longer!


----------



## El Bandito (Dec 3, 2013)

LIG said:



			In that case.......I'm oot! 

Camberley will have to do without my saintly presence for a little while longer! 

Click to expand...

Is it me LIG, or are you trying to play in every qualifier?ne:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 3, 2013)

LIG said:



			In that case.......I'm oot! 

Camberley will have to do without my saintly presence for a little while longer! 

Click to expand...

Keep an eye on it LIG my friend as the dates not been finalised just yet.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 3, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Fine for me, although thinking you may have meant to type this into the London event? 




In the interest of fairness, if I do play this, I'll use this as my 'qualifier' so that I'm not getting home advantage on my own course!
		
Click to expand...

Oops yes wrong thread! I will play in both if the dates work.


----------



## LIG (Dec 3, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			Is it me LIG, or are you trying to play in every qualifier?ne:
		
Click to expand...

I look on them as "local meets"......... even if one is in Scotland! 

Actually, it's just that the dates could have just worked within my travel plans. 



mashleyR7 said:



			Keep an eye on it LIG my friend as the dates not been finalised just yet.
		
Click to expand...

I think 20/1 makes it a dead cert, don't you?   
Wait a minute, have YOU got something else in the pipeline for the 20th?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 5, 2013)

LIG, you was in my dreams last night, you were a hairdresser who's men saloon was dead and empty of customers. You were sitting in one of barbers chairs looking very bored.


----------



## LIG (Dec 5, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			LIG, you was in my dreams last night, you were a hairdresser who's men saloon was dead and empty of customers. You were sitting in one of barbers chairs looking very bored.
		
Click to expand...

I feel violated!!  


PS If you're Mashley's sexy, young, single sister and have managed to hijack his account......PM me your number!


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 8, 2013)

Do we have a firm date and booking on this yet.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi All, 

Thanks to Anthony or TXL on here Camberley is in their 'book' as soon as I get confirmation for the 20th I'll post backup. 

Ash.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 12, 2013)

GRAND FINAL NEWS

As you all know, the location for the final had not been set prior to arranging the qualifiers.  We had aimed to host a final event at a location befitting the competition on Saturday 24th May 2014 and we quickly found that due to various factors, we have had to move the date of the final forward by 24 hours.  After discussions with the regional co-ordinators, we all agreed that it shouldn't be overly difficult to book time off from your working commitments but for those whose commitment to competing in their respective regional qualifiers was dependant on a Grand Final date of the 24th of May, please get in touch with me via PM.

Given that we are over 5 months away from the final date, I hope this change won't cause any issues.

Now do I have a deal for you!!!

I would like to take credit for coming up with this offer, but that would be unfair.  A thousand THANKS to MikeH for digging out his little black golf book and using the good name of Golf Monthly to deliver a superb package at a superb price.













For anyone who doesn't know the course, search the forum for independent reviews.  Reports are glowing without exception.  The advertised rates for rounds here is Â£115 (excluding food).

There are *only 24* places up for grabs folks (plus 8 regional winners spots) and they will go to those who can get their Â£20 deposit to me first (payment details on the image above).  Full balance is due by the end of April, but feel free to pay in full.  Regional winners will have any payments made returned to them, so don't delay because in the unlikely  event of you not winning your regional qualifier, you may not be guaranteed a paid spot to play on the day.

Also, I know that the final location might not be on your doorstep- it's nearly 4 hours away from me but I'm sure that those who have played Hillside will be happy to tell you that it's worth the journey.  I would advise that if you're looking to stay the night before or after the event, that you don't leave it to the week before as it's a bank holiday weekend.  However, there are plenty of good hotels nearby.

As always, if anyone has any questions, please get in touch with me or post them here.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi All,

We have provisional confirmation for Camberley. We have booked their Winter Warmer price of Â£40 per player, based on a minimum number of 12 players, with an upgrade on the food to a 1 course meal for an extra Â£5. So Â£45 in total. 

This is for Thursday 20th March 2014. 

At present the club are asking for us to secure the date with a deposit payment of Â£10 per person, however I am waiting to ask if we can side step this for now. I'll report back soon. 

Who from the SOUTH EAST has paid their competition entry fee? 

Ash.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 17, 2013)

If your name is below then you've expressed an interest in this. I hope this is still the case. 

Mashleyr7 (entry Paid) (20th)
Chrisd
Blue in Munich (entry paid) (Prefer 6th or 13th, can do any)
Swingalot
Wookie
Oddsocks
therod (20th)
coolhand (entry paid) Prefer 20th or 13th
HomerJ
anotherdouble. (20th)
TXL - (20th)
richart (20th)
snaphookwedge
El Bandito (20th) PM to Virtuocity for details to pay to
Sawtooth (20th)
Midnight
sev112
LIG (13th, or 6th)
Paperboy (20th)
mikee247 (20th)
vkurup (20th)
JimbobSomeroo (20th)


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 17, 2013)

Who from the SOUTH EAST has paid their competition entry fee? 

Ash.
		
Click to expand...

I have paid and still playing


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 17, 2013)

Still the case for me Ashley, I'll try & book the leave tomorrow.


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2013)

I am good to play, but can't make the final so haven't paid the Â£10.

Let me know if we need anyone to make up the numbers, as I am sure I can find a guest.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 17, 2013)

Can those on the list who have not paid their Â£10 KOK entry fee please do so asap. It's important we get the entry money sorted asap. 

You can pay either by pay pal or bank transfer. Just ask me if you need the info. 

Ash.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 17, 2013)

richart said:



			I am good to play, but can't make the final so haven't paid the Â£10.

Let me know if we need anyone to make up the numbers, as I am sure I can find a guest.
		
Click to expand...

Ok this is fine, just keep an eye on here for when this gets confirmed and we begin to make plans.


----------



## El Bandito (Dec 17, 2013)

Entry paid, still playing.


----------



## TXL (Dec 17, 2013)

Ash,  I am in the same position as Richart, I can play at Camberley but not the final at Hillside as I will be at Wentworth working at the BMW Championship. So, have not paid the Â£10.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 17, 2013)

TXL said:



			Ash,  I am in the same position as Richart, I can play at Camberley but not the final at Hillside as I will be at Wentworth working at the BMW Championship. So, have not paid the Â£10.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me (with out the PGA bit). I'm up for camberley but not hillside.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 17, 2013)

Entry paid, will know about leave next week.


----------



## ADB (Dec 17, 2013)

I am still OK for the 20th at Camberley - but I am out of the country for the grand final.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 18, 2013)

Leave approved Ashley, I'm good.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 18, 2013)

All of the forum could make Camberley and not the final and I still would not win. Most prob NR on 18th knowing my luck:smirk:


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 18, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Who from the SOUTH EAST has paid their competition entry fee?
		
Click to expand...

Ash I have paid the Â£10 comp fee and still OK for Thursday 20th at CH.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 22, 2013)

Right chaps a quick update today as im unlikely to be online much between now and the new year. 

We have Camberley booked but the club do want a Â£10 each deposit. So I need to collect these in asap. I can't take the risk of paying them myself. Payment will be to my by bank transfer and I'll then pay the club. Please PM for my bank details. 

Have a great xmas and new year! 

Ash.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 22, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Right chaps a quick update today as im unlikely to be online much between now and the new year. 

We have Camberley booked but the club do want a Â£10 each deposit. So I need to collect these in asap. I can't take the risk of paying them myself. Payment will be to my by bank transfer and I'll then pay the club. Please PM for my bank details. 

Have a great xmas and new year! 

Ash.
		
Click to expand...


I have just paid.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 23, 2013)

Deposit and KoK payment transferred


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Right chaps a quick update today as im unlikely to be online much between now and the new year. 

We have Camberley booked but the club do want a Â£10 each deposit. So I need to collect these in asap. I can't take the risk of paying them myself. Payment will be to my by bank transfer and I'll then pay the club. Please PM for my bank details. 

Have a great xmas and new year! 

Ash.
		
Click to expand...

As I paid Â£20 thinking it was Â£10 per event and I was playing in London and the South Eastern events, can the extra tenner be put into the pot


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 24, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As I paid Â£20 thinking it was Â£10 per event and I was playing in London and the South Eastern events, can the extra tenner be put into the pot
		
Click to expand...

This will work if that Â£10 is transferred to me by whoever you sent it to as i'll need it to pay your deposit to Camberley.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi Mashley, sorry left without giving you the money on Sunday. Will it wait till the Captains drive in, if not I will get it to you somehow sooner


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 24, 2013)

Then is fine Chris.


----------



## El Bandito (Dec 24, 2013)

Ash - money paid up.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cool! 

Deposits received from:

anotherdouble
Blue in mucich
Paperboy
TXL
EL bandito

Plus me and ChrisD. 

Snaphookwedge has attempted to send me some dosh too.

eight in total so far, we need 12 to get the winter deal though.


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 28, 2013)

mashley, I would be up for this, let me know info for deposit :thup:

will be 3 events for me but not bothered about the winning (as if I could with my swing) just playing golf with fellow forumers and a bit of banter is good enough for me


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 28, 2013)

Ash,
I'm up for this. Can you pm me the payment details for both the king of kings and for camberley and I will sort both out just after the new year.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 28, 2013)

Swingalot said:



			Ash,
I'm up for this. Can you pm me the payment details for both the king of kings and for camberley and I will sort both out just after the new year.
		
Click to expand...

Will the house be sorted by then?

How did the move go?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			This will work if that Â£10 is transferred to me by whoever you sent it to as i'll need it to pay your deposit to Camberley.
		
Click to expand...

I paid it to James Somerside (Jimbob Someroo) so I'd be grateful if this could be transferred across as my deposit please


----------



## richart (Dec 28, 2013)

Swingalot said:



			Ash,
I'm up for this. Can you pm me the payment details for both the king of kings and for camberley and I will sort both out just after the new year.
		
Click to expand...

Me too please. Only playing Camberley though so just need your payment details Ashley.


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 29, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Will the house be sorted by then?

How did the move go?
		
Click to expand...

Move went well despite being Friday the 13th and house all but sorted, only slight trouble was the loss of power for 70hrs over Christmas...........got to love this country life!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 29, 2013)

Swingalot said:



			Move went well despite being Friday the 13th and house all but sorted, only slight trouble was the loss of power for 70hrs over Christmas...........got to love this country life!
		
Click to expand...

I know mate, I live in a village too and we lost power for about 3 seconds on Friday!


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 29, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I know mate, I live in a village too and we lost power for about 3 seconds on Friday!
		
Click to expand...

You can go off people.......


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 29, 2013)

I think Im up to date with the sending my bank details out to those who've requested them for the KOK Camberley deposits. 

Those of you who have made a payment to me I've PM'd you back asking you to confirm your last 4 digits of your bank account number and your real name so I can keep a track of the payment. 

Cheers,
Ash.


----------



## richart (Dec 29, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I know mate, I live in a village too and we lost power for about 3 seconds on Friday!
		
Click to expand...

I heard that nursing homes had their own generators, but didn't realise they could crank them up that quickly.:mmm:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 29, 2013)

richart said:



			I heard that nursing homes had their own generators, but didn't realise they could crank them up that quickly.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

There was a whole row of us sitting on bikes ready to pedel like crazy!


----------



## richart (Jan 3, 2014)

richart said:



			Me too please. Only playing Camberley though so just need your payment details Ashley.
		
Click to expand...

 Payment made Ashley.


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 3, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			I think Im up to date with the sending my bank details out to those who've requested them for the KOK Camberley deposits. 

Those of you who have made a payment to me I've PM'd you back asking you to confirm your last 4 digits of your bank account number and your real name so I can keep a track of the payment. 

Cheers,
Ash.
		
Click to expand...

Ash,
I have not yet got your or the KOK payment details, please could you send through and I will sort asap.


----------



## dufferman (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Ash,

I've been away from the forum for a bit but very interested in this. Any space? Can pay deposit today via PayPal or bank transfer?

Adam


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 6, 2014)

PM'd you now. Please put your forum name as reference for you payment so I know that it's you.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 6, 2014)

The deposits I've collected so far have been transferred to Camberley tonight so I am now waiting for our confirmation of tee times. 

I will keep you posted. 

Ash.


----------



## A1ex (Jan 7, 2014)

Would like to play if space available...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			The deposits I've collected so far have been transferred to Camberley tonight so I am now waiting for our confirmation of tee times. 

I will keep you posted. 

Ash.
		
Click to expand...

Can you send PM with payment information so I can send deposit. I'll just use the additional Â£10 I paid to offset against cost of London KoK payment


----------



## Alan Fines (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello,

I am new to the site.

What is the King of Kings? Sounds interesting.

Alan


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 7, 2014)

Alan Fines said:



			Hello,

I am new to the site.

What is the King of Kings? Sounds interesting.

Alan
		
Click to expand...

hey Alan, welcome aboard. Don't mind the mad threads, a lot of cabin fever!

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...f-Kings-Competition-2014&highlight=King+kings

that should give you the picture!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 8, 2014)

Can you PM me your details Ashley and I'll transfer the deposit payment


----------



## Midnight (Jan 8, 2014)

Money sent today mate


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 8, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can you send PM with payment information so I can send deposit. I'll just use the additional Â£10 I paid to offset against cost of London KoK payment
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean? You pay the KOK entry money to the details on the original thread. You pay your Â£10 Camberley deposit to me. You pay the money for the London match to the person organising that. Please keep it simple.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 8, 2014)

Midnight said:



			Money sent today mate
		
Click to expand...

Would you be M Hall, Chitty RA or does your account number end in 3492? 

If you could confirm which is your payment please?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 8, 2014)

therod said:



			Can you PM me your details Ashley and I'll transfer the deposit payment
		
Click to expand...

PM'd you now. PLEASE put your forum name as the reference so I know its your payment.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 8, 2014)

A1ex said:



			Would like to play if space available...
		
Click to expand...

PM'd you my payment details. 

You need to pay me Â£10 for your deposit for the match at Camberley, then read the original KOK thread and pay you Â£10 entry to the payment instructions on there.


----------



## richart (Jan 8, 2014)

Ashley can you update those that have paid. Nice to see what sort of numbers we are likely to get.:thup:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi, 

Have all paid their Â£10 deposit for Camberley. 

anotherdouble
Blue in mucich
Paperboy
TXL
EL bandito
sawtooth
snaphook wedge
richart
MYSELF

I also have three more payments, two made yesterday and one made today, that I'm yet to identify who they belong too. 

We also have ChrisD who will be entered but he's yet to pay me any cash!! 

13 in total.


----------



## richart (Jan 8, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Hi, 

Have all paid their Â£10 deposit for Camberley. 

anotherdouble
Blue in mucich
Paperboy
TXL
EL bandito
sawtooth
snaphook wedge
richart
MYSELF

I also have three more payments, two made yesterday and one made today, that I'm yet to identify who they belong too. 

We also have ChrisD who will be entered but he's yet to pay me any cash!! 

13 in total.
		
Click to expand...

Not much chance of winning this area looking at those names.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 8, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Would you be M Hall, Chitty RA or does your account number end in 3492? 

If you could confirm which is your payment please?
		
Click to expand...

M Hall mate , I did tell her to put the forum name down but she obv forgot.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 8, 2014)

richart said:



			Not much chance of winning this area looking at those names.

Click to expand...

Am only turning up to see you win


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 8, 2014)

Updated list of people who've paid their Camberley deposit: 

anotherdouble
Blue in mucich
Paperboy
TXL
EL bandito
sawtooth
snaphook wedge
richart
midnight
therod
dufferman
MYSELF
ChrisD

Now I've not made a note of who said they were just turning up for a laugh and not entering the KOK Comp. Can you drop me a PM each to confirm? 

Cheers,
Ash.


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 8, 2014)

Ash,
I paid yesterday, so should be with you?


----------



## Thierry (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi mate,

Can I put my name down for this one if it's not too late please??
PM me details and I'll send you the Â£10 deposit straight away if so...

Ta muchly...


----------



## vkurup (Jan 14, 2014)

Mashley... can you remind me of the date for Camberley?  

PS: is it possible to have a 'sticky post' right up front with all the details, will save people asking you the same questions. When, Where, how etc.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 19, 2014)

Updated details on who's entered: 

anotherdouble (paid KOK entry)
Blue in mucich (paid KOK entry)	
Paperboy	
TXL (not entering KOK)
EL bandito	(paid KOK entry)
sawtooth (paid KOK entry)	
snaphook wedge	
MYSELF (paid KOK entry)	
richart (not entering KOK)


swingalot (paid KOK entry) 	
Duferman (paid KOK entry)	
Midnight (paid KOK entry)	
therod	
Wookie (paid KOK entry)	
coolhand	
Chris dorset (paid KOK entry, via me)

Homer (paid KOK entry)	
golfandmore	

Those who don't have a note above to say KOK entry is paid or that you're not entering please can you confirm if you do intend to enter the main KOK comp or not please? The deadline for KOK entry is today!! You may have paid but you may be listed on the entry spreadsheet with your real name and not forum name so apologies if you have paid, I just need confirmation that you have as I've not been able to work out if you have or not. 

Thank you,
Ash.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 19, 2014)

Ash can you pm me details so I can make payment for kok final and also camberly.

I also need to pay my registration of a tenner, can I do that to you too


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 19, 2014)

Ash, I've replied to your message. Replied on a different message, where my KoK payment was.

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## wookie (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry Ash think I've messed up. I hadn't been on much and for some reason thought I needed to pay a tenner to jimbob as a deposit for Ealing as well. I don't want to be down for KoK as won't be able to make the final with needing an overnight stay with the new arrival and some away days booked already.

I'll message jimbob to let him know.

Cheers


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Simon, No worries. You dont need to pay any entry to the KOK if you dont intend to go to the final. You just need to pay each regional director the deposit for each meet. You've paid me Â£10 for Camberley so you're covered for that. Ash.

Got that Paperboy. Cheers, Ash.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2014)

Replied to your message


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 19, 2014)

i have it in your own typing now! ha ha.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 19, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Ash can you pm me details so I can make payment for kok final and also camberly.

I also need to pay my registration of a tenner, can I do that to you too 

Click to expand...

Mate, I've replied to your pm. Deadline for KOK entry payments is midnight tonight so hurry up and make your payment to the details on the KOK thread, not to me. 

You only pay your Camberley Â£10 to me. 

Ash.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm going to bed now as ive got to get up at 3:30. The deadline for kok payments in tonight at midnight. If you want to enter then please see the king of kings thread on how to pay your Â£10 entry by pay pal or pm virtocity to get his bank details. 

If you still want to enter the camberley meet its not to late.


----------



## vkurup (Jan 20, 2014)

mashleyR7  can you pm me the details of the payments needed for KoK & Camberley


----------



## coolhand (Jan 23, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Updated details on who's entered: 

anotherdouble (paid KOK entry)
Blue in mucich (paid KOK entry)	
Paperboy	
TXL (not entering KOK)
EL bandito	(paid KOK entry)
sawtooth (paid KOK entry)	
snaphook wedge	
MYSELF (paid KOK entry)	
richart (not entering KOK)


swingalot (paid KOK entry) 	
Duferman (paid KOK entry)	
Midnight (paid KOK entry)	
therod	
Wookie (paid KOK entry)	
coolhand	
Chris dorset (paid KOK entry, via me)

Homer (paid KOK entry)	
golfandmore	

Those who don't have a note above to say KOK entry is paid or that you're not entering please can you confirm if you do intend to enter the main KOK comp or not please? The deadline for KOK entry is today!! You may have paid but you may be listed on the entry spreadsheet with your real name and not forum name so apologies if you have paid, I just need confirmation that you have as I've not been able to work out if you have or not. 

Thank you,
Ash.
		
Click to expand...

As per http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?62036-King-of-King-Payments! I'm all paid up.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 31, 2014)

Evening All! A little re cap of what's what in the South East KOK regional match. 

We have booked Camberley. We have gone for their Winter Warmer price of Â£40 per player, based on a minimum number of 12 players, with an upgrade on the food to a 1 course meal for an extra Â£5. So Â£45 in total. 

This is for Thursday 20th March 2014. 

Attending the regional and entered into the KOK tournament are:

Me - mashleyr7
anotherdouble
Blue in mucich
Paperboy
EL bandito
sawtooth
swingalot
Duferman
Midnight
Wookie
coolhand
chrisd

snaphookwedge - you have paid your deposit for Camberley, did you enter the KOK? Please confirm.

Then also attending Camberley but not entered into the KOK are:

TXL (big thank you for sorting Camberley for us!) 
richart
therod
homer (I've paid your Camberley deposit so no pulling out  )

17 players in total which is a good turnout. 

If anyone else wants to play Camberley you can still join us. All you need to do is PM and I will send you my bank details to send the Â£10 deposit too. 

If you have PM'd me recently then I've not read it. My in box was full was so I've deleted them all sorry. 

Any questions just ask. How can I make this a sticky post?


----------



## ADB (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Ash

I can't make the KOK final so just wanted to play Camberley - just need to sort it out with Virtuosity as sent him a tenner by mistake!

Cheers for all the organising - much appreciated :thup:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brilliant cheers for confirming. Sorry it all got a bit confuzed in the end but all sorted now : )


----------



## wookie (Jan 31, 2014)

Ash - I should be on the non KoK list as will struggle to make the final.  Got a bit confused and sent jimbob a tenner thinking we needed a deposit for Ealing which he assumed was for KoK if that makes sense!

Thanks for organising - should be a good day.

Si


----------



## rickg (Jan 31, 2014)

Can I play in this? I'd like to make it a two day event with the Berkshire....


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 31, 2014)

No!


----------



## vkurup (Feb 1, 2014)

PMed you..


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 14, 2014)

Just a little bump, o bring it back near the top.

Just a little excited and still a month too go.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 14, 2014)

When do you want the balance mashleyR7.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 15, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Just a little bump, o bring it back near the top.

Just a little excited and still a month too go.
		
Click to expand...

I'm struggling to get excited as there's no chance of playing any golf any time soon!!!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 15, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			When do you want the balance mashleyR7.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, the remaining balance can be paid on the day. They club have said it's fine that way. 

Cheers, Ash.


----------



## Thierry (Feb 15, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			I'm struggling to get excited as there's no chance of playing any golf any time soon!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Ash,

Did you get my PM as I'm not on your latest list of non KoK players??

Cheers,
Henry...


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 15, 2014)

Can't be bothered to look - when and where is it? Sorry and thanks.....


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 15, 2014)

Can't be bothered to tell you, Sorry and thanks.....


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 15, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Can't be bothered to tell you, Sorry and thanks.....
		
Click to expand...

So when is it?


Please......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2014)

SammmeBee said:



			Can't be bothered to look - when and where is it? Sorry and thanks.....
		
Click to expand...

Sunningdale - 17th March 

Â£10 a head :thup:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 15, 2014)

SammmeBee said:



			So when is it?


Please......
		
Click to expand...

Serious? Its in the thread, take a look. You could of found it quicker than posting twice.


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 15, 2014)

Got to page 6 and gave up.....I won't bother, don't worry....


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 15, 2014)

SammmeBee said:



			don't worry....
		
Click to expand...

I'm not.


----------



## vkurup (Feb 16, 2014)

Ash...  assume you got the money and am on the starter sheet..


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 27, 2014)

Is anyone coming from the Eastleigh/Southampton area and want to share a lift?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi, everyone, just a note to say I am on holiday now until next week so wont be online much (haven't been either lately due to busy at work) I will post up Sunday 9th all the final information for the day. 

Anyone have any questions please post them here and I'll read them all and answer next Sunday. 

Ash.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 1, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Hi, everyone, just a note to say I am on holiday now until next week so wont be online much (haven't been either lately due to busy at work) I will post up Sunday 9th all the final information for the day. 

Anyone have any questions please post them here and I'll read them all and answer next Sunday. 

Ash.
		
Click to expand...

Ash... do you have a list of confirmed/paid folks...  (ignore tee times)


----------



## coolhand (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to pull out of this and therefore K of K- I've had a non negotiable work trip sprung on me.

Sorry.

Luke


----------



## vkurup (Mar 9, 2014)

Apparently I was supposed to know that the Mrs has a PTA ladies evening that day and I am on childcare duties... but have now negotiated a quick return rather than cancellation. 



coolhand said:



			I'm afraid I'm going to have to pull out of this and therefore K of K- I've had a non negotiable work trip sprung on me.

Sorry.

Luke
		
Click to expand...

Luke... dont know the KoK story in SE, but I might be able to take ur place (unless there is a reserve list)


----------

